# Looking for multi-family special CCTV system



## StevenLeuck (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been searching, unssucessfuly, for some time now for a product to meet my client's needs. I was hoping someone out here may have seen or know of something that fits the bill for this. The project is a 117 unit multi-family mixed use project. For the access into the residential portion of the building we have elected for the very cost effective "door entry" system that people like (in our case an AIPhone TL2000). But, now the owner would like to have the two residential lobby door entries have the added benefit of being able to see video of who is at the door. The problem here is that the, essentially, wireless door entry system works over either landlines or cell phone connections in order to reach the tenant for access. Everything I'm seeing online for adding the video portion of it, albeit just two cameras, turns the system into a fully "wired" system which in turn will require dedicated video/intercom stations at each apartment. the cost goes up dramatically for this.
What I'm hoping to find is anyone who's had any luck enhancing a door entry system with something like a dedicated IP CCTV camera which can then be access by anyone having the site ID and Password for same. This way if someone gets a call to let someone in, if there's any doubt about who may be at the door, they can use their Internet or WiFi connection (PC, Tablet, Phone, etc) in order to go to a bookmarked site and with a password be able to "see" who's at the door. Seems like this should be fairly simple but I'm getting push back from LV Subs insisting I need lots more equipment. 
Any ideas out there? Either manufacturer's or systems that have worked for you in the past for just such an enhancement to a door entry system without having to drag cable all over the building to each unit?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You need to call Las Vegas.

I'm not kidding.

Vegas invented the industry.

Vegas has the state of the art for everything 'security.'

If it doesn't exist in Vegas -- it doesn't exist.


----------



## StevenLeuck (Feb 26, 2011)

So, is there a special number in Las Vegas I can call and ask for the guy/gal who invented it?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

StevenLeuck said:


> So, is there a special number in Las Vegas I can call and ask for the guy/gal who invented it?


Google is your friend.

I'd simply Google up the phone book for Vegas.

Then get to dialling.

&&&&

I don't know if you've ever heard of Tom-Cat -- Thomas Catalogue.

It was the index previously used before Google.

Within its huge volumes -- they were Green -- and usually found in every Commercial-General library -- at least every Main Library -- you'd have EVERY player in this or that niche running ad space with phone, fax, telex, etc.

Today they've stopped publishing the catalogue and have gone totally digital. 

https://www.thomasnet.com/

&&&

You will find that THIS ^^^^ is the go-to index used by Industry and Institutions.

It also reaches up into Canada, too.

&&&

Every manufacturer// importer attempts to be listed within this index. That's 500,000 firms.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Think about this, you don't really want to access the camera over the local network because every tenant has their own separate network, their devices are not on some common building network. The network they are all on is of course the internet. 

All you really want is to make the camera stream available publicly over the internet, optionally with password protection so only someone with a password can pull up the stream. This is doable even with very simple IP cameras. Half day project, nice vandal resistant camera, a little wiring.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

As @splatz stated, put the camera on a "public" website that people can access via mobile device, laptop, whatever.

Call it the "Door Cam". If it sits all by itself, you can keep security to a minimum and just give them access to the web page to look at the camera.

Cheers

John


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> Google is your friend.
> 
> I'd simply Google up the phone book for Vegas.
> 
> ...


You are such a blatant spam bot or something.
WTF???


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> You are such a blatant spam bot or something.
> WTF???


At least normal spam bots post things going on today instead of trying to get people to use fax machines and paper catalogs.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> At least normal spam bots post things going on today instead of trying to get people to use fax machines and paper catalogs.


Or everyone's favourite, telex. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Echo (Nov 9, 2017)

StevenLeuck said:


> I have been searching, unssucessfuly, for some time now for a product to meet my client's needs. I was hoping someone out here may have seen or know of something that fits the bill for this. The project is a 117 unit multi-family mixed use project. For the access into the residential portion of the building we have elected for the very cost effective "door entry" system that people like (in our case an AIPhone TL2000). But, now the owner would like to have the two residential lobby door entries have the added benefit of being able to see video of who is at the door. The problem here is that the, essentially, wireless door entry system works over either landlines or cell phone connections in order to reach the tenant for access. Everything I'm seeing online for adding the video portion of it, albeit just two cameras, turns the system into a fully "wired" system which in turn will require dedicated video/intercom stations at each apartment. the cost goes up dramatically for this.
> What I'm hoping to find is anyone who's had any luck enhancing a door entry system with something like a dedicated IP CCTV camera which can then be access by anyone having the site ID and Password for same. This way if someone gets a call to let someone in, if there's any doubt about who may be at the door, they can use their Internet or WiFi connection (PC, Tablet, Phone, etc) in order to go to a bookmarked site and with a password be able to "see" who's at the door. Seems like this should be fairly simple but I'm getting push back from LV Subs insisting I need lots more equipment.
> Any ideas out there? Either manufacturer's or systems that have worked for you in the past for just such an enhancement to a door entry system without having to drag cable all over the building to each unit?


 Hi, I know this is an old post now, but I have some experience I can share on the subjetc. There is a company called Mobotix that may have the solution you need. They have IP based door entry systems that the tenants can access through an IP address. You can even do something cloud based where the tenants can log into a public IP address of some sort to see the cameras. I don't know every detail of that specific system as I typically use them for single family residential, but I'm sure they have something that can help. I'm too new to post a link so just search Mobotix and go to their Access Control Section.


----------



## StevenLeuck (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks. I'll look into this one. I have also since found a company called DoorBird.com that appears to be doing this. They have software upgrade first quarter next year that will expand them to beyond their current 100 client limitation -- should work after that. Unfortunately, the reviews make it seem there are problems connecting for a lot of people and the support not always the most stellar. I'll look into this one though. Appreciate the tip.


----------

